# Culturing Copepods in a HOB refugium?



## PaulC (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like to start culturing copepods in my HOB refugium, but I am not entirely sure how to go about this.

Do I just set up the refugium with the standard stuff (chaeto, LR, LS) and just put in the copepods? 

Am I required to disconnected the refugium while the copepods establish, or can I just run the HOB refugium once I put them in.

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Most of the commercially available copepod mixes aren't suitable for culture in aquaria. If you're keen on culturing copepods, I'd just stuff the refugium full of chaeto and live rock to give the existing copepods in your tank somewhere to live and breed.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

As long as there is no sponge or something similiar to block the intake, copepods and others will move on their own into your refugium. Just add macro-algae and wait.


----------

